# Beyond the Dyke Audax - 205km - 6th October



## Philip Whiteman (10 Aug 2018)

Hello All,

Start your Audax New Year with a resurrected old favourite.

Alan Mason ran a popular audax called 'Beyond the Dyke' but this disappeared off the calendar when Alan retired. Having heard a number of people call for its resurrection, I decided to relaunch the event for this year's Beacon RCC organised autumn audax. 

Terrain

The event has moderate climbing with 1.75AAA. The steady gradients are concentrated on the traverse of Brown Clee, Bleddfa and Abberley hill. In between there are plenty of gentler and picturesque sections through the upper and lower Teme valleys. With the early autumnal colours it should be a ride to remember. The countryside varies between the high rolling hills surrounding The Marches to the deep river valleys of north-west Worcestershire. You will also pass under the impressive Knucklas viaduct on the Heart of Wales line. 

Stops

Alan's choice of route was clearly sensible in terms of positioning controls at equal lengths where food can be purchased. I will provide riders with a small map of available cafe or shop options at each free control. Whist not an official control, Knighton has plenty of cafes if required.

GHQ

I will be providing cakes, beef and veggie chilli-con-carne which was a hit last year. Porridge, bananas and/or toast will also be available before the start.

Controls

Start/Finish: Belbroughton, Near junction 4 of the M5, to the south of Birmingham and Black Country.
Free controls: Craven Arms; Presteigne and Tenbury Wells. 
Info controls: Cleobury North, Dolau and Hartlebury.

Full Details: http://beaconrcc.org.uk/audaxes/autumn-beyond-the-dyke/

Route: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28170384

I look forward to seeing you all.

Regards

Philip


----------

